# *PM's+Currencies: Multi Year Trends*



## reichstag911 (1 June 2005)

All based on TA only - no funnymentals.

Gold multi-year uptrend is over.

Euro multi-year uptrend is over.

AUD multi-year uptrend is over.

USD Index multi-year downtrend is over.

Yen is bottoming.

Silver: i don't think even silver itself knows what it's going to do next but it's looking ripe for a pullback imo.
That triangle looks interesting and i think it wants to revert to the mean a bit.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 June 2005)

Not sure about your "funnymentals" comment    but looking at it from that perspective I basically agree with you. If the fundamentals and TA are saying the same thing then to me that suggests there is a fairly good chance of being right.

Just wondering if you have a TA view on anything else? Eg the stock market indices or oil price?

Just thinking that it could be interesting to do a few more comparissons of TA views with the various fundamental views that I and other people have.


----------

